# tool für auslastungsanzeige der grafikkarte



## afrorome (8. Juni 2010)

*tool für auslastungsanzeige der grafikkarte*

Hi Leute,

ich Suche ein Tool mit dem ich einsehen kann wie sehr die Grafikkarte gerade beansprucht wird.

Gibt es so etwas? Denke da an eine App die wie die Windows-Eigene "Systemleistung" im Task-Manager statt der aktuellen CPU-Auslastung die GPU-Auslastung anzeigt.

Wär cool wenn ihr so etwas empfehlen könntet!?

Danke!
afrorome

ps: Ist die Windows CPU-Auslastungs Anzeige eigentlich realistisch?


----------



## mattinator (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: tool für auslastungsanzeige der grafikkarte*

Hier ein paar Vorschläge:



GPU-Z (GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility)
MSI Afterburner (MSI Afterburner)
RivaTuner (RivaTuner)
für NVIDIA Karten, allerdings nur mit Development-Treiber NVIDIA PerfKit (NVIDIA PerfKit GPU Performance Analysis Software)
Für die CPU-Auslastung unter Windows (XP) nehme ich den Process Explorer (Process Explorer).


----------



## afrorome (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: tool für auslastungsanzeige der grafikkarte*

super, danke!


----------

